# Best drugstore powders??



## Sophia (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I'd like to know which is the best drugstore powder you've ever tried!! Anything, Loreal, Maybelline, Max Factor... anything!! Loose or pressed!!!

Oh and girls I want details!!


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 11, 2005)

best drugstore... hmmm... its a toss up btwn corn silk and neutrogena... corn silk is lovely as it's got a nice scent and really does the job of mattifying and smoothing - the neutrogena is nice as it helps prevent breakouts at the same time!!!

xxxc


----------



## sugarquayn (Oct 11, 2005)

NYC Pressed Powder is also a good one. It's not heavy and controls oil, and best of all, it's only $2.99. HTH.


----------



## karrieann (Oct 11, 2005)

I used to use Corn Silk as well. I liked it.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd vote for CoverGirl TruBlend and Physician's Formula Mineral Wear. Both are very soft and smooth, and control shinyness very well on me. The PF has more coverage whereas the CG is more sheer.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 11, 2005)

Oooh time to promote my favorite product -- CoverGirl Professional Loose Powder! I've tried several brands of loose powder, department store and drugstore brands, and none were able to keep my oily skin matte for more than an hour or two. But with the CG powder, my skin is still matte after 3 hours and only slightly shiny at the end of the workday with no touch-ups! (Though in the summer heat it might get a little oiler...) Plus it's only $5





It's also very soft and finely milled compared to the others I've tried, and it offers a little bit of coverage even though the color is called "Translucent Fair". It has a slight yellow undertone rather than the more neutral color of most powders I've tried, but it works on my skin.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Oooh time to promote my favorite product -- CoverGirl Professional Loose Powder! I've tried several brands of loose powder, department store and drugstore brands, and none were able to keep my oily skin matte for more than an hour or two. But with the CG powder, my skin is still matte after 3 hours and only slightly shiny at the end of the workday with no touch-ups! (Though in the summer heat it might get a little oiler...) Plus it's only $5




It's also very soft and finely milled compared to the others I've tried, and it offers a little bit of coverage even though the color is called "Translucent Fair". It has a slight yellow undertone rather than the more neutral color of most powders I've tried, but it works on my skin.

can you get this at the drugstore? I might need to look for some! It is so hot here and anything that might be able to control some shine will be a HUGE thing for me... I alos might try out the Corn Silk, I have heard good things about their line...


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 11, 2005)

I am using Maybelline Shine free Loose Powder, and it is ok I guess... nothing superfantastic, but it will usually get the job done...


----------



## FeistyFemme (Oct 11, 2005)

I love Cornsilk Classic Translucent Loose Powder in No Color for my loose powder - it's finely milled and does control oil, which is what I'm looking for! It's also cheap!! The only downside is that it does have a scent, which may be bothersome to some people.

For pressed powder, I like Cover Girl TruBlend Pressed Powder and Physician's Formula Mineral Wear Powder. I wear the Physician's Formula as a foundation though, as I get heavier coverage from it.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* I love Cornsilk Classic Translucent Loose Powder in No Color for my loose powder - it's finely milled and does control oil, which is what I'm looking for! It's also cheap!! The only downside is that it does have a scent, which may be bothersome to some people.
For pressed powder, I like Cover Girl TruBlend Pressed Powder and Physician's Formula Mineral Wear Powder. I wear the Physician's Formula as a foundation though, as I get heavier coverage from it.

Wow, Erica, same faves as me! I only have the Cornsilk Bronzer though!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't used pressed powder but I remember someone on hear saying good things about the Black Opal one.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* can you get this at the drugstore? I might need to look for some! It is so hot here and anything that might be able to control some shine will be a HUGE thing for me... I alos might try out the Corn Silk, I have heard good things about their line... You should be able to find CoverGirl in any US drugstore, and I think I've seen the loose powder in every CG display I've seen. (I've heard CG is no longer sold in the UK.) They only have about 3 shades, but maybe the color is translucent enough that it works for most people.


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have have to agree that Physician's Formula Mineral Wear is great. Like FeistyFemme, I use it to for foundation because it gives great coverage.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 12, 2005)

The PF is a mineral foundation like the Bare Minerals stuff? I'll look for it when I go to the drugstore next... Sounds interesting! Do you guys know if it will clog the pores? (Is it non-comedogenic or non-acnegenic?)


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* The PF is a mineral foundation like the Bare Minerals stuff? I'll look for it when I go to the drugstore next... Sounds interesting! Do you guys know if it will clog the pores? (Is it non-comedogenic or non-acnegenic?) In my opinion,I think it works like the bare minerals, except that physicians formula is pressed powder and bare minerals is loose powder. But you can use both if want and decide if you think the physician's formula works as well as bare minerals.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Kellianne I think I'll definitely check out the PF!


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 12, 2005)

You're welcome!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* In my opinion,I think it works like the bare minerals, except that physicians formula is pressed powder and bare minerals is loose powder. But you can use both if want and decide if you think the physician's formula works as well as bare minerals. Ditto! I find that it looks a more matte finish than the BE (it doesn't have the shinyness that BE does, you prob. know what I'm talking about if you've used it) I think I get a bit better match with the BE (#1 fair), but the translucent is fine if I don't put too much on. BTW Erica (FeistyFemme) turned me onto this stuff, I want to try the bronzer next!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been looking around on the PF site for like 30 minutes and I want to try HALF THE STUFF ON THERE!! Has anyone tried the Pearls of Perfection Powder stuff? That looks interesting!!

OOH and the baked blushes?! The Baked Berry looks a LOT LOT LOT like my Stereo Rose, and the Baked Ginger looks good too!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 12, 2005)

pressed - CG trublend. just fantastic!

loose - cornsilk sally hansen. smells a bit powdery, i didnt like it at first, but i got used to it. gives a nice finish and lasts forever. plus, the ingridinets don't interfere with sunscreeens as much as other powders.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 12, 2005)

Cheap ol' Wet 'n' Wild. It had a shade light enough for me, was silky in texture and cheap, cheap, cheap!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 12, 2005)

OMG girls all the brands you metioned are not exist here in Greece!!!


----------

